# Date for Factory Tour Restart



## BikerMike (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone know when the factory will reopen for tours?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mntbiker (May 23, 2013)

I don't have a specific date, but my voucher said Summer 2014.


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

That sucks! We will be picking up our 435xi in early April and was looking forward to the tour.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Tours are scheduled to resume in April.


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

How would I go about finding out when they will running again? We've requested late April But who knows what we will get.


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just got our e-mail from BMW to set date for our Perf. Center Delivery and was bummed by the following:

Thank you for submitting your recent Performance Center Delivery reservation for Mr. Xxxxxxx. Based upon the production number (xxxxxxxx) of your customer***8217;s vehicle, the earliest available date for Performance Center Delivery is 4/7/2014, your customer would arrive the evening prior.

*Unfortunately a tour of BMW Manufacturing will not be available during your customer***8217;s Performance Center Delivery experience. Due to new model production, BMW Manufacturing will not offer public tours effective April 29, 2013. We expect public tours to resume early summer 2014.* A bulletin announcing details about the re-introduction of tours will be released when timeframes are known. *Your customer will receive a certificate at delivery allowing them to schedule a factory tour at a later date, once the public tours resume.*

My wife now wants to cancel the trip as the tour was one of the few things that interested her in the experience.  No interest at all in the performance track portion and she figures that the two hour introduction to the car is not worth the extra $$$ that would be spent to get there, hotel for additional nights as she planned on spending a couple of days to work our way back home, etc. We estimated that it would likely cost about $2k for everything from air fare, dog sitters, hotel, gas, food, etc. She figures this could be better spent on a set of winter rims & tires, window tint, ceramic brake pads and carbon fiber Roundells. Can't really argue with that logic but kind of bummed nun the less.

There has been some speculation about the tours being canceled un til Summer of 2014 but I guess this confirms it. Kinda sucks! And who would ever redeem that certificate for a tour at a later date? Not like we can just take an afternoon and drive over there.:dunno:


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm kindof bummed at this news as well....we are anticipating our upcoming March 17 BMW Welt delivery followed by re-delivery in Spartanburg...and suspect that'll be mid-May to early June ..... We're hoping to experience the full PDC experience including production facilities there in Spartanburg too. Fingers crossed BMW has an "early definition" of "summerDC


----------



## bimpower (Dec 20, 2013)

SteveL1 said:


> Just got our e-mail from BMW to set date for our Perf. Center Delivery and was bummed by the following:
> 
> Thank you for submitting your recent Performance Center Delivery reservation for Mr. Xxxxxxx. Based upon the production number (xxxxxxxx) of your customer's vehicle, the earliest available date for Performance Center Delivery is 4/7/2014, your customer would arrive the evening prior.
> 
> ...


Can you cancel PCD? So does that mean BMW NA would just ship the car to the dealership?


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes you can cancel, and we did. Delivery will be at the local dealer now. Really bummed about it but the $$ we will save can go to mods instead.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I would not cancel PCD over the unavailability of the factory tour...


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Well...we'll be picking up our new 328i xDrive M Sport, Sport Wagon in Munich in two weeks..and will get the factory tour there. Am still hoping for a "repeat" tour with our PCD in early June but as mentioned above, the PCD driving experience will be worth the trip to Spartanburg.

If anyone hears anything "official" about the Spartanburg factory tours re-opening, please post an update. I know we'll know before my CA :thumbup:


----------



## Wbell2 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm scheduled for a PCD pick-up on April 24th. The e-mail confirmation that I received this past week included the following:

Unfortunately a tour of BMW Manufacturing will not be available during your Performance Center Delivery experience. Due to new model production, BMW Manufacturing will not offer public tours effective April 29, 2013. We expect public tours to resume early summer 2014. A visit to the BMW Zentrum, BMW***8217;s Museum and Visitor***8217;s Center, will still be part of you delivery experience. You will receive a certificate allowing you to schedule a factory tour at a later date, once the public tours resume.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

I received the same message for my May 23rd PCD pickup date.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Same here for May 29th delivery. Is it possible that it's standard notice until they have a firm date for restarting the factory tours? I read in a few places that there may be an official announcement on 3/28 about a new model being the X7 to compete w/ the MB GL-class. Putting 2 and 2 together, could the no factory tours be related? However, I also read that BMW filed papers w/ the town/state for it's expansion to include an entirely new building as a body shop. Would be interesting if anyone who just went or is going soon noticed any construction going on.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Shon528 said:


> Same here for May 29th delivery. Is it possible that it's standard notice until they have a firm date for restarting the factory tours? I read in a few places that there may be an official announcement on 3/28 about a new model being the X7 to compete w/ the MB GL-class. Putting 2 and 2 together, could the no factory tours be related? However, I also read that BMW filed papers w/ the town/state for it's expansion to include an entirely new building as a body shop. Would be interesting if anyone who just went or is going soon noticed any construction going on.


I drive by there about once a month. It seems there's always construction going on. The plant is huge, and I mean huge. My guess is the pending X7 production is why there are no factory tours. I don't know how long it will last.


----------



## bimpower (Dec 20, 2013)

PCD delivery this week and was informed factory tour to resume April/May timeframe.


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

bimpower said:


> PCD delivery this week and was informed factory tour to resume April/May timeframe.


Thanks for the news.....My recent email for a June 2nd PCD still indicated there won't be any factory tours available.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

A new plant for building the X7 will be built on the Greer site and that may affect tours as well.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

That is true.


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Any updates on when the tours will restart? We now have a 535xi on order and want to do PCD. Delivery should be late June or early July. We canceled the PCD for our 435 in March and now regret it.


----------

